# Swift Suntor/Sundance 2004 front trim



## Weschris (Apr 27, 2012)

Can anyone help please. Do you know where to get replacement grey front trim by the drivers door. I have added a photo that shows trim by passengers door.


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

Hi, Have you had a look on the Swift Owners Web site http://www.swift-owners-club.com/ they have some links to breakers and its always worth trying Swift themselves.

Good luck Phil J


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Is yours gone completely or just damaged?

If you can't source a replacement then you'd probably be pleasantly surprised what a good repair a decent fibre glass fabricator could do.


----------



## Weschris (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you to you both. No it is not gone just badly damaged. I will try both suggestions.


----------

